# Moving a table saw - Advice needed!



## Porphyre (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey all! I just picked up - or should I say _purchased _- a Ridgid TS3650 from Craigslist. It's my first full-sized "real" table saw.

The deal is done, now I need to transport the saw.

I've got access to a pickup truck, a full length (18'-ish?) double axle car trailer, and a regular 4'x4' single axle utility trailer.

I have ZERO clue how to transport this thing without damaging it. Bed of the pickup? Tied down the the 4x4 trailer? Tied to the big trailer? Where should the straps go? What should be taken off?

Could you guys offer some advice to this newbie?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Depends*

If you have help at least one strong fellow besides yourself. The last time I transported a full size hybrid 10" table saw at roughly 400 lbs, we turned it table side down on a clean cardboard. Used another clean cardboard to slide it into the truck bed on and it worked like a charm. All the weight is in the tables and they are face down in the truck bed. I didn't even tie it down. 
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00922124000P
The same thing will work on a trailer, but I don't care much for trailer towing when it's not necessary.
If you are going to trailer transport it either with the table side up or tables face down, nail stop blocks to all the 4 sides/legs to prevent sliding and then use ratchet tie downs to secure it in place. I transport $30,000 Harleys this way, minus the stop block in the rear. The load will want to slide forward upon a sudden stop, so tie it securely to the rear and the sides at an angle. :yes: bill


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I just moved my TS3660 (virtually the same saw) out of my basement. The fully assembled saw never would have fit the stairs and doorways. I took off the motor, fence and both table extensions. That made the saw's size manageable and took a _lot _of weight off of it. It also took very little time to do.

I'd agree with Woodnthings about flipping the saw upside down on cardboard (or carpet or thick towels) and securing it.

Bill


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

absolutely dont take try to haul it with it up on its legs or the herculift. alot are saying to haul it on its top, Ive also hauled TS's before on there backs, slid in on cardboard and tied down. Course to use that method you need to remove the wings and the motor. Alot easier though if you can roll it up to the back of the truck, lift slide and push it in and pull it back and land it on it's legs when you home with it IMO.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

As Bill said, table face down on a sheet of plywood or cardboard. With a contractor style saw I would also remove the belts and support the motor with 3" or so of cardboard / rags / carpet scraps.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> If you have help at least one strong fellow besides yourself. The last time I transported a full size hybrid 10" table saw at roughly 400 lbs, we turned it table side down on a clean cardboard. Used another clean cardboard to slide it into the truck bed on and it worked like a charm. All the weight is in the tables and they are face down in the truck bed. I didn't even tie it down.
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00922124000P
> The same thing will work on a trailer, but I don't care much for trailer towing when it's not necessary.
> If you are going to trailer transport it either with the table side up or tables face down, nail stop blocks to all the 4 sides/legs to prevent sliding and then use ratchet tie downs to secure it in place. I transport $30,000 Harleys this way, minus the stop block in the rear. The load will want to slide forward upon a sudden stop, so tie it securely to the rear and the sides at an angle. :yes: bill


Very well stated. I do not see how anyone can add much to this description.

George


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> Very well stated. I do not see how anyone can add much to this description.
> 
> George


Seconded.


----------



## Porphyre (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you all for the valuable advice!!

It seems the consensus is to haul it upside down. I've spent an hour with the user manual and Ridgid forums and think I've got a procedure for it...

0) Retract blade
1) Lift off the fence
2) Remove the guard/splitter assembly (2 bolts)
3) Remove power switch from front rail (2 bolts)
4) Remove the rails (6 bolts per)
5) Remove the wings (4 bolts per)
6) Place saw upside down in bed of pickup truck on plywood/cardboard/mover's blanket
7) Support motor with blocking
8) Strap it down
9) Profit?

Should I leave the belt on or off?

Thanks again for the help. Once I get 'er home, I'll make a post about it. I'm feeling a very unmanly giddyness. :laughing:


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

Take the belt off, it only adds tension to the motor and any jiggling it might do while moving could possibly stretch the belt.

I also don't see why you couldn't just lay it on its back so long as the legs are also supported, be a heck of a lot easier to pick back up.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*moving saw*

Just take of the guard and table. You could get it in a mini van by your self unless you are weak.


----------



## Porphyre (Jan 5, 2011)

Ok, so I'll pop the belt off too.

Picking it up tomorrow evening.

Johnray - Look forward to seeing the youtube video of you deadlifting 280lbs into a pickup truck. :blink:


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I think you'll want to remove the motor. Remove the belt, loosen the two bolts that are on the motor mounting rods and pull it off. Easy-peasy.

BTW, the 3650/3660 Ridgid is a darn nice saw - I'm sure you'll love it. I'm only getting rid of mine because I went the Unisaw route (Mo' power!). I miss the Ridgid fence already!

Bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> I didn't even tie it down.


However a machine is transported, it should be strapped down to eliminate any movement. Ratcheting straps work good. If possible, it should be as far forward as possible (like in a PU bed).












 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yup*



cabinetman said:


> However a machine is transported, it should be strapped down to eliminate any movement. Ratcheting straps work good. If (NOT) possible, it should be as far forward as possible (like in a PU bed).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 "if possible"


----------



## Porphyre (Jan 5, 2011)

dodgeboy77 said:


> I think you'll want to remove the motor. Remove the belt, loosen the two bolts that are on the motor mounting rods and pull it off. Easy-peasy.
> 
> BTW, the 3650/3660 Ridgid is a darn nice saw - I'm sure you'll love it. I'm only getting rid of mine because I went the Unisaw route (Mo' power!). I miss the Ridgid fence already!
> 
> Bill


Hmmm... ok. Well, I'll look into it. What about the power cord? The Manual shows it's zip-tied to the chassis. If I recall, the current owner has it that way.

Yup, the guy is selling it as he's bought a Grizzly Polar Bear.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

The switch cords are zip tied but with those bead type zip ties that come apart. You'll see what I mean when you look at them. I believe there are two up under the table extension. Then the switch, cords and motor will come off together without having to mess with disconnecting any wiring.

Bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> +1 "if possible"


Are you agreeing with me only if the "Not" you added to my quote was there?

My statement was: "_If possible, it should be as far forward as possible (like in a PU bed)"_. 

There are times when "As far forward" would not apply IMO, like when transporting by trailer. Loads on a trailer should be positioned on the trailer with the distribution of weight according to the location of the axles that affords proper tongue weight. With trailers like flatbeds, the load may not be "As far forward as possible". Strapping the load will make for better and safer transport.












 







.


----------



## Porphyre (Jan 5, 2011)

dodgeboy77 said:


> The switch cords are zip tied but with those bead type zip ties that come apart. You'll see what I mean when you look at them. I believe there are two up under the table extension. Then the switch, cords and motor will come off together without having to mess with disconnecting any wiring.
> 
> Bill


I reviewed the manual again... Thinking the process through, you're absolutely right. Pulling the motor should be a 30 second job.

0) Retract blade
1) Lift off the fence
2) Remove the guard/splitter assembly (2 bolts)
3) Remove power switch from front rail (2 bolts)
4) Remove belt
5) Remove motor (2 bolts)
6) Remove the rails (6 bolts per)
7) Remove the wings (4 bolts per)
8) Place saw upside down in bed of pickup truck on plywood/cardboard/mover's blanket
9) Strap it down
10) Profit?


----------



## Porphyre (Jan 5, 2011)

I got it home last night. It went incredibly smoothly. I was very surprised. All the advice you guys gave took the bumps out of the process. Thanks again!

I've spent the day going through it, fixing things the PO did wrong. It's been fun. Kind of scary that someone who was obviously not mechanically inclined could assemble and run a device as dangerous as a table saw.

Doesn't pass the nickle test yet. Probably won't until I get the bent feet fixed. THAT was a fun one to discover... :cursing:


----------



## Jeffrey Mazur (Mar 6, 2017)

@GeorgeC And yet, you did


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Jeffrey Mazur said:


> @GeorgeC And yet, you did


First post to add a snipe to a 6 year old thread? 

Nice work there Jeffrey, really nice, you are going to do well here... :surprise2:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Jeffrey Mazur said:


> @*GeorgeC* And yet, you did


???????????????????

???????????????????

George


----------



## Jeffrey Mazur (Mar 6, 2017)

shoot summ said:


> First post to add a snipe to a 6 year old thread?
> 
> Nice work there Jeffrey, really nice, you are going to do well here... :surprise2:


Just thought his post was hilarious, couldn't resist. You're free to disagree, of course, and I don't blame you, as not everyone appreciates every joke. Hope I didn't offend anyone.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

For me the instruction manual to the saw was the most comical. The instructions seem to be for carrying the saw in an off road race. Then on the other hand if they think the saw is that fragile I don't think I would want one.


----------

